# different bloodlines?



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hi i am new to this site and i am also very new to pitbulls i just recently got one and he is now 7 months old =) what i would like to know is what type of blood lines are there and what is the difference? my pitbull isnt blue nose or red nose.. he has a black nose and he is going to be a very tall pitbull=)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a good start.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-...ll-terrier-bloodlines-make-complete-list.html


----------



## Red&BlackPitsKennel (Feb 15, 2007)

I have some different lines in my yard.

Bloodline: 
Vili/Alligator
hammonds/jeep
redboy/Chinaman/little Gator
Boudreaux/Sorrel/Alligator


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

bloodlines do not show differnt characteristics as far as personallity goes... some lines throw larger APBTs some lines are AmBully. Do u know what lines your pup has?

also, blue, black, red nose dont determine anything. no certain line throws a certian nose, its jsut simply the color of their nose 

welcome!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

do you have papers? if ya do, then we could get the specifics. But if your just interested in what else is outthere, the link provided covers the good majority


----------



## Donkeisha (Jan 5, 2009)

is razor edge and gotti the same thing?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no they are not they are two different lines. Gotti came down from greyline and etc. Razors edge has all kinds of lines mixed in it


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

i did some research on them two lines not to long ago cause I was curious on what was mixed in them but I can't remember for the life of me all the lines that made them.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkeisha said:


> is razor edge and gotti the same thing?


Pretty much lol.


----------

